

Bank of America offers $50B for ML - sama
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/15/business/15lehman.html?hp

======
awad
Sad day when one of the greatest banks falls so hard.

It does reiterate to us, though, that shortsighted chasing after quick profits
instead of long term sustainable growth is never a good idea. It's insane how
one group within the company can do so much damage to the overall
organization.

